# Interim incident preps



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I consider myself a hard core prepper, have been for a long time, decades.

This COVID-19, AKA Kung Flu, has created a different perspective for me.

Now, I literally have tons of long term storage food put up, about 5 years worth.

A lot of Mountain House, Wise and similar brands to augment the the basic bulk stores.

I have come up short for short term stores, say 2 to 6 months, 

if not wanting to break into the long term items.

These short term items would include packaged stuff such as Aunt Jemima pancake mix,

Rice pilaf, dirty rice, Nissin soup cups and assorted canned goods at the least.

I don't want to run a detailed list, not needed here.

The point is I do not have enough for six months worth of eating except for SPAM.

The other day, I had to go and get daughter's anti seizure meds meds,

went with mask and gloves and homemade disinfectant/ sanitizer bottle.

Decided to also go to Wally world, seeing that I, as an old fart, 

I could get in on the early elderly hours, 

besides it is only 1 mile past the 13 miles for CVS

I bought 26 cans of Goya brand beans, great northern, navy, pinto,

then, I got to my amazement 20 pounds each of the same but dried.

Also a 20# bag of rice (limit one), 

Now I bought 50 pounds of chicken and hamburger to boot.

Everything on my list was in stock!!!!!

All the old farts had a head start on the pickins before the nutzoid herd.

What I obtained will keep me for at least 3 months, 

again without digging into the LT stores.

One of my key foods is rice, two reasons, I like it and my stomach likes it!

The sum of this now is to have a 6 month supply of regular type foodstuffs 

on hand so as not to break into the long term stores.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm using up the real old stuff, it still seems fine. A good test, I'll save the rest if fine.

I wish I had more rice mixes: Carolina pilaf, Zatrians/black beans/red beans/......... The REALLY old ones are still fine. Same with soy sauce and Worchestire (sp?) sauce

Need spices for rice/beans/pasta, fresh potato, or that gets repetitive. I stocked up on black pepper, and have stored spices I grew. More on the way this summer: oregano, dill, basil, rosemary, thyme, marjoram, sage, horseradish, parsley, cayenne,.....

Same with powdered milk I've not touched in a while. Old stuff is still fine. Save for later.

Concerning hamburger. It's > $5/lb. I see top round, sirloin and even NY strips <= to that price. For fresh meat, fishing season is here and I've fresh trout for tonight.

Garden is just getting started, onions, garlic, spinach, kale, chard, lettuce.... in or seeded soon. Friends greenhouse has all my frost tender starts/transplants going. Garden/orchard/berries is going to be big food source this year.

Other food is foraging. Lots of wild greens popping up soon, a little later mushrooms, berries all summer, nuts in the fall. A good wild edibles book is an investment. Many lost people, who starved, were walking past food for days. I know places I get brook trout from have: wild leeks, morels, jewel weed, garlic mustard, cattails, nettles,.........

I have some REALLY old ( > 15 years) backpacking meals I need to check. We'll see on those?

Edit: cooking oils. I have a few gallons of olive oil that is getting on the way but still fine, need to used asap. I got some more fresh olive oil, and have a stash of butter in the freezer. If you render the fat from bacon/meats, then freeze it, that is fine for cooking and other things.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife told me to buy more guns and ammo. Keep telling her we are good on that.
Big pile of food goes fast when you don't keep restocking. Rendering lard from hogs is not to hard and will be common post SHTF it has many uses.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Wife told me to buy more guns and ammo. Keep telling her we are good on that.
> Big pile of food goes fast when you don't keep restocking. Rendering lard from hogs is not to hard and will be common post SHTF it has many uses.


Save your wood ash for soap w/rendered lard. Most of my ash is going on the garden.

Might need to get a bear this fall.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When cleaning out the deep freeze to use some of the 20 packs of bacon and steak stored, 

and put in some of what I bought yesterday. 

I came upon a box of potstickers that is 8 years old!

Well, I took out 12 of them and a sauce packet, did them up and had them as part of my lunch today.

They were perfect, no freezer burn, nothing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Save your wood ash for soap w/rendered lard. Most of my ash is going on the garden.
> 
> Might need to get a bear this fall.


 Hardwood ash rendered down makes lye 50 gallon can full of it now.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> When cleaning out the deep freeze to use some of the 20 packs of bacon and steak stored, and put in some of what I bought yesterday,
> 
> I came upon a box of potstickers that is 8 years old!
> 
> ...


And they say you can't freeze bacon/sausage > 1 year..............


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> And they say you can't freeze bacon/sausage > 1 year..............


The freezer goes to 40+ F below zero. was used for cryo gun barrel post treatment.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

There's nothing like a pandemic to highlight the holes in your preps.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Agreed! If I'm opening those plastic buckets S has definitely hit the F! That said, I'm not out to six months - more like two but that's OK. For now. This isn't the 'big one' but like you and others, it has revealed weaknesses. I'm making a Wally run every two weeks and topping off as much fresh as possible. I don't have a chest freezer but might be on the lookout for one this summer. Also, don't forget to stock up on clothing, tools and other non-food needs once the country reopens. Retailers will be dying to move merchandise and I'm anticipating some amazing deals.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hemi45 said:


> Agreed! If I'm opening those plastic buckets S has definitely hit the F! That said, I'm not out to six months - more like two but that's OK. For now. This isn't the 'big one' but like you and others, it has revealed weaknesses. I'm making a Wally run every two weeks and topping off as much fresh as possible. I don't have a chest freezer but might be on the lookout for one this summer. Also, don't forget to stock up on clothing, tools and other non-food needs once the country reopens. Retailers will be dying to move merchandise and I'm anticipating some amazing deals.


I think we're good for about four months. It wouldn't be a perfectly balanced diet, though.


----------

